# [SOLVED] [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME



## badgood (Aug 9, 2010)

I've come across a BSOD on my Windows 7 HomePrem OA (not sure if 32 bit or 64). The problem is UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME the stop code is 0x000000ed.
naturally I figure running a simple chkdsk or fixboot will fix thus, but this is my dilemma.
I don't have a recovery disk, but I have made an ISO and burned one onto my CD-R and works fine, but the problem is after I select my language and keyboard language I arrive to the system Recover Options menu. My gateway(nv53) laptop stops reading the disk and cannot even choose the option to progress further on.

I cannot boot into safe mode or any other mode without running into the BSOD. I believe my only option is running the repair utility from a CD. I may be using the wrong bit CD as well, but I have my doubts. Is there any way I can check which bit windows am I using from my laptop(bios perhaps)? I do not have the box or manual to tell me. I just have the stickers on the bottom of the laptop. 
Is there a reason why the cd stops spinning during this process?

Other notes:
I changed the boot sequence in my bios so that it may read my cd drives before the hard drive, that is all I have done.
I've also tried gateway's ALT+F10 method for the recovery and it seems to freeze. I've been staring(not literally) at the "Please wait a moment...." screen for a good 6 minutes.

edit: did some digging and found out the OS is 64 bit. Gonna burn the 64 bit recover disk and see how this turns out.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

I've never seen that one before... More info about 0xED: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff560355(VS.85).aspx

I assume that the hard drive shows up in the BIOS. If you can't get the *chkdsk* to work from there, there are other ways to run it. From the *Install* screen that you mentioned earlier, press *Shift+F10* to open a command prompt. You can run it from there by just using *chkdsk C: /r /f* (assuming that Windows recognizes it as being the C: drive, if not I'm not sure how to find out what letter is assigned to it other than trial and error). If that still doesn't work, you can try *NTFS4DOS*: http://www.bootdisk.com/ntfs.htm

EDIT: I do remember how to figure out the volume letter if it's not C:. In the command prompt, type *diskpart* then *list volume*. It'll show all of the partitions that it can find on the hard drive.


----------



## badgood (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

Thanks for the welcome!
I burned me a copy for the 64 bit OS recovery disk, but the same problem occurs as the cd stops spinning on the second part to continue. (which strikes me odd:normal
-Yes. The hard drive is recognized and is displayed on the bios menu.

On which window will I be using *Shfit + F10*? The window where the CD stops spinning from the windows 7 recovery disk? Or the *Acer ALT+F10* part?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

Press *Shift+F10* once you're on the Windows 7 Installer screen from the CD. Looking forward to hearing whether it works or not.


----------



## badgood (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

Unfortunately it did not work. The mouse is still movable, so I'm sure the pc doesn't freeze up. I've burned the 64 bit win-7 recovery disk to a CD-R and DVD cd. So i'm sure its not the cd at all. I'll try once again. Maybe the shift+f10 does not work because the cd stops spinning before it can get to the recovery part.

Here's an image on where the disk stops spinning after a few seconds(the image shows the disc is still spinning on the top left area of the bottom half of the laptop.


Edit: Here is the first screen(aside informing me that the disk is being boot up) that I encounter. *Shift+F10* did not work in that screen also.


The first image is the part where the disc stops spinnings, but I just felt I should also show this image. I can provide other images and info if needed.
I also noted the disc stopped spinning after leaving the pc in that screen for a good 5 minutes, but I pressed OK and it continued to spin to the next part. Perhaps it is taking very long for it to read/search for other windows drives and I may have been too hasty (used to win xp). For now. I am going to look for alternates and consider the NTFS bootdisk option. I will be up for another 5 hours and be checking here periodically.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

I'm talking about the screen before that, where it says *Repair your computer*, *Install*, etc. Verify that doesn't work, please...


----------



## badgood (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*



DT Roberts said:


> I'm talking about the screen before that, where it says *Repair your computer*, *Install*, etc. Verify that doesn't work, please...


I do not get that option. The windows 7 recovery disk goes straight to the recovery part. I am not prompted to install, repair, etc...
The only screen before the screenshot on the very bottom of my last page is the laptop showing the boot up process of the disk. I can try there.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME

usually means it is not seeing the hard drive

can you see it listed ok in the bios

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

if you don't know the brand run the hatachi one


----------



## badgood (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

The hard drive shows up in the BIOS MENU as *ideo hitachi hts545050b9a300*
should I still run the diagnostic utility? I do not have CD-RW. I only have CD-Rs and DVD-Rs. I ask because the webpage asks for a CD-RW drive(assuming it'll need a CD-RW disc so that it may write the information it gathers from running the utility)

edit: A note about my attempt earlier.
I let the system recovery disk sit in the second stage of the process for three hours. Nothing happened.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

You don't need a CD-RW, the CD-R should be juts fine. Run the diagnostics and let us know.


----------



## badgood (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

Device Tested:
00 ATA PCI IDE 0 MASTER HTS546060b9a300 500.11GB

-Ran an advanced test
Found 1 corrupted file. Ran the repair utility from here.

Drive Info:
Failure Code: 0x70 - Defective Device. (hm...)

Test date: 09-08-2010

Technical Result Code: 70002DD1


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

0x70 usually means the drive needs to be replaced


----------



## badgood (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: [BSOD] Windows 7 - UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

Well. Thanks everyone. Suppose I better replace this HD with a better one. Apparently this HD has its problems.

Thanks again!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you go


----------



## Kaloyan (Jun 6, 2011)

I can see this thread has run it's course but i have something to say about it. Actually, THIS helped me a load !
First, excuse my english, i'm not a native speaker.
I run 64-bit Windows 7 and after a system reboot i had the exact same error. There is a way to fix it without any recovery disks. It's all simple. When you boot your system, spam the F8 button until the "how do you want to run your system" runs (http://help.artaro.eu/images/win7/w7vgamode01.jpg), push the Repair Your Computer Button. A diagnostic will start and you will have to wait for maybe 10 minutes to chose your language (I presume the system is running slowly because of the Hard Drive errors). After the language choice screen, you will encounter this: http://mintywhite.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/windows7repair5.png. You will NOT be able to chose your operating system as the system recovery tool fails to detect it because of the hard drive errors. Navigate to the "Use recovery tools that can help fix..." as shown on the screenshot and you will encounter this screen: http://windows7themes.net/pics/windows-7-system-recovery-command-prompt.JPG. Push the command prompt button and the recovery console will open.
Now, You can use DT Roberts tips to determine your Windows drive letter


> EDIT: I do remember how to figure out the volume letter if it's not C:. In the command prompt, type *diskpart* then *list volume*. It'll show all of the partitions that it can find on the hard drive.


Then, type : exit, and use the chkdsk <volume letter of your windows partition> command. The result my disk check shown - http://forum.storagecraft.com/Community/forums/storage/8/10712/cmdxpntfschkdsk.JPG.
Yeah, Windows have finally found it's problems. Now, you can be sure that your UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME problem is connected to your hard drive. Use chkdsk <volume letter of your windows partition> /f and it's supposed to fix it.
Once it's done, close the command prompt, navigate your mouse to the restart button and click it. Voila !
I hope this will help people in the exact same situation.


Well, now I have a question. Should I be concerned about my hard drive because my notebook is not even 1 year old.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Kaloyan

hard drives can be faulty out of the box

start a thread in the hard drive section of the forum


----------

